# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  'Who' fans get chance to redesign Tardis

## Perdita

Blue Peter has launched a competition for Doctor Who fans to design a new Tardis console that will appear in the show's next series.

Children aged between 6 and 12 are eligible for the contest, which involves creating the new control panel for the time machine, BBC News reports. 

For the purposes of the plot, designs for the hexagonal console must incorporate household objects. The winning design, due to be chosen by new Doctor Matt Smith, will appear in one episode of the sci-fi series next year.

Doctor Who production designer Edward Thomas, who is also on the judging panel, advised entrants: "Don't come along with a design that's finished and too technical - it needs to have a lot of character. It's about being clever with what you find around the house and make sure it really feels as if the Doctor has put it together."

Entries must be sent in by November 2 and more details can be found on the Blue Peter website. 

Blue Peter editor Tim Levell added: "This is the latest in a long line of collaborations between Blue Peter and Doctor Who. We know our viewers absolutely love [the show] and we hope to be blown away by the originality and creativity of their concepts."

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/cult/s7/...gn-tardis.html

----------

